# What eyes do you want?



## jiojiop (Mar 6, 2020)

And why do you like them best? Do you plan to change your eyes as you play?

I'm always curious what will be popular!


----------



## John Wick (Mar 6, 2020)

I'm going to see how the male 1, 8, and 11 look.


----------



## Jas (Mar 6, 2020)

i'm planning to keep my eyes constant for the whole game but i currently can't decide between 1 (which has been my usual for the past few games) and 3 (a new favourite)!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Mar 6, 2020)

Probably going to stick with 1, though I might try out 9, 10 or 11.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 6, 2020)

If you know me well, its 11. I always loved them the first time I saw them.


----------



## Pnixie (Mar 6, 2020)

I love 10 ! But if I don't like them on my character I'll use 11


----------



## sunchild (Mar 6, 2020)

it'll probably be 1 or 11, but i got to admit i'm a sucker for those drowsy eyes (6)


----------



## Fey (Mar 6, 2020)

I don?t care how many other people pick them, 1 are just the right look for me. 

The drowsy ones are really cute though, and I?ve always been a bit partial to 4 (or as I call them, ?crazy Raggedy Ann eyes? xD)

EDIT:
I just saw you called 4 ?eyelid fold? eyes?is that what those lines are? I thought they (and the ones in 2) were eyebrows!


----------



## AquaMarie (Mar 6, 2020)

1 have always been my favorite,  but I'm really loving 10 this time, so I'm probably going with those


----------



## Romaki (Mar 6, 2020)

I think I'm gonna go with 10 w/ eyelashes, but I'll have to see how I like it in-game.


----------



## Flyffel (Mar 6, 2020)

I'll pick number 2 (male). Most of these I wouldn't even consider (as the poll shows, the majority agrees that there are only a few "good" choices). It's weird that they won't give us more "normal" options, especially male.


----------



## Lavamaize (Mar 6, 2020)

I want them "Ocean Eyes"!

JK I like the turnip ones or#2


----------



## kkfenrir (Mar 6, 2020)

My favourites are 10 and 11! But I also like 5, 6 and 7!
I'm planning to start with 11 and maaaybe try out others occasionally! o7


----------



## mocha. (Mar 6, 2020)

I reeeally like 10 but I?ll have to see how it looks on my character before solidly deciding anything! 

Also turnip eyes is such a cute name for them haha.


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 6, 2020)

I've been_ eyeing_ the square eyes since I first got _sight_ them during the Direct.


----------



## Kate-is-a-potato (Mar 6, 2020)

Looks like I?m with the majority on this one. The turnip eyes are super cute!


----------



## Bluebellie (Mar 6, 2020)

I always got for 4.
I don’t know, they kind of look creepy but cute? Kind of like doll eyes.
Every time I change them I feel weird...like it’s not me. My character always wears them.


----------



## watercolorwish (Mar 6, 2020)

ill switch between 2 and 12 often


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 6, 2020)

Bluebellie said:


> I always got for 4.
> I don’t know, they kind of look creepy but cute? Kind of like doll eyes.
> Every time I change them I feel weird...like it’s not me. My character always wears them.



I think its because its one of two eyes that look forward, all the others are offset to the right.


----------



## Kamzitty (Mar 6, 2020)

Number 1! Those were my eyes in New Leaf and they’re still my favorite.


----------



## Kaiaa (Mar 6, 2020)

1 or 10 I like them both!


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 6, 2020)

1: anime eyes, I'm boring.


----------



## KeatAlex (Mar 6, 2020)

Turnip eyes are so popular, I'm surprised honestly lol.

#1 or 13 for me


----------



## Mairmalade (Mar 6, 2020)

The square eyes are so charming! <3


----------



## Lady Timpani (Mar 6, 2020)

Hmm idk probably 8, 10, or 11? I probably won't change as I play since I tend to keep basic character traits (eye color, hair color) the same as I play.


----------



## BigBadButterfree (Mar 6, 2020)

In every game I've always ended up as number 1, the standard "Villager" they modelled the smash fighter off of. In Pocket Camp I saw those droopy no. 6 eyes for the first time and I'm in love. So glad I get to pick them for this game


----------



## Oblivia (Mar 6, 2020)

My main mayor in ACNL has #7, so I'll _probably_ go with those again. 10 is also really nice, though!


----------



## jiojiop (Mar 6, 2020)

Fey said:


> I just saw you called 4 “eyelid fold” eyes—is that what those lines are? I thought they (and the ones in 2) were eyebrows!


Those are itty bitty eyebrows if so!

If you're gonna have brows, you need a respectable pair like Anchovy, Hopper, or Hazel  >:-D   |:-3




Cheryll said:


> 1: anime eyes, I'm boring.



Well then I'm boring too cuz I like turnips and side-eye. Maybe some eggy wired eyes if Brewster is back...


----------



## Biyaya (Mar 6, 2020)

1, 8, 10 and 11 are my favourites. I'll likely switch them around until I figure out which one I like best.

I used to choose eyes #1 until #11 was introduced. Now I'm leaning towards #8.


----------



## Bluebellie (Mar 6, 2020)

I thought the eyelid fold were my eyebrows ( I’ve been enlightened ). Wow 

They’re still going to be my eyebrows though lol


----------



## Krissi2197 (Mar 6, 2020)

I really love the look of #10 with eyelashes but that may change when I get the game!!


----------



## LadyDestani (Mar 6, 2020)

I like numbers 1, 7, 9 and 10 the most. I'd have to see them on my character to know which one I'd pick for sure, but I'm leaning towards 9 because I've never used them before. Number 1 is sort of my default and I've used number 7 for a male. So it'll probably come down to either 9 or 10, depending on which looks best with my overall look. I don't think I would change my eyes after the initial selection because that just feels like an integral part of the character.


----------



## niko2 (Mar 6, 2020)

Number 2, I like "normal" eyes


----------



## meggiewes (Mar 6, 2020)

Well, I had #1 female eyes with my first play of ACNL and I changed it to #11 female eyes after I reset my town. I'm thinking I might try out #10 female eyes because they look so cute and are like the best blend of the two eyes I like.


----------



## Verecund (Mar 6, 2020)

I always go with the number 1 male eyes, but I'd like to give 11 a shot this time around if they look good on my character!


----------



## Twiggy_Star (Mar 6, 2020)

I like 1 and 10 but I still might try 11 and 9


----------



## SheepMareep (Mar 6, 2020)

10! if they dont look cute then 1


----------



## Fey (Mar 6, 2020)

Bluebellie said:


> I thought the eyelid fold were my eyebrows ( I?ve been enlightened ). Wow
> 
> They?re still going to be my eyebrows though lol



You?re not the only one! 
I?ll keep seeing them as eyebrows?they seem a bit too high for lid creases imo.


----------



## moo-kun (Mar 6, 2020)

I normally go for 13! But depending if they add new styles, I can always try them and also 4a, 6b ooo and 12b looks cool!
So I might just stick with my useally eyes... Depends what mood I'm in haha (◍︎ ?꒳` ◍︎)b


----------



## xara (Mar 6, 2020)

either 9 or 10, it all depends on how they look on my character aha


----------



## Bosca (Mar 6, 2020)

In NL when I didn't understand a thing.. I got eyes 4 and tbh that kind of makes them feel special for me. Visually I like a few other eyes more, but I think I'll rock 4.


----------



## daffy (Mar 7, 2020)

6 - the droswy eyes for me. I'm actually surprised they've got this many votes! I love them because I'm drowsy all the time and have prominent eyelids.


----------



## moon_child (Mar 7, 2020)

I like 10 because the turnip eyes are super cute but I have to go with 9, slanted eyes because I?m Asian and I have almond shaped eyes and that?s the closest to my eye shape that the game offers.


----------



## Pokeking (Mar 7, 2020)

Male #9 because it matched my Mii for the most part. I was glad when it was added in New Leaf.


----------



## Heyden (Mar 7, 2020)

5555555555555


----------



## Reven (Mar 7, 2020)

5.  Always 5 on my dude.  The game is chill, so might as well look it, though I do crack the 'I'm high' jokes on occasion because the eyes also look like he's stoned a bit.  but I just really like how those eyes have always looked.


----------



## Bunlily (Mar 7, 2020)

I'm probably going to switch between 1, 6, and 13 but 6 is the one that I'm planning to start with. I love that whole 'sleepy' look on my characters. Even in other games that I play.


----------



## Winona (Mar 7, 2020)

I want the drowsy eyes, I love them since pocket camp. They look so sleepy and cute.


----------



## dizzy bone (Mar 7, 2020)

Both my mayor characters in ACNL have eyes 7 & 9. Those are my favourite so I'm likely going to choose one of those again!


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 7, 2020)

I like one, three, six, and ten. Four is nice too. I will likely switch it up.


----------



## Sweetley (Mar 7, 2020)

Gonna go with number one here, as my character already had such eyes in New Leaf and I like them the most.


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 7, 2020)

i really like the bead/pacman eyes but i might also go for number 5, the lidded eyes


----------



## Hsn97 (Mar 7, 2020)

In al other games I?ve always had no. 1 eyes but this time I?m thinking I might try no. 6 instead. I love that we?re not stuck with the same eyes throughout the entire game if we don?t like them. It?s definitely made me more confident to try out different looks.


----------



## lazyislander (Mar 7, 2020)

Six or ten! But who knows? I really need to play around with the character creator to make sure. But it's great that we have the option to change our appearances again and again!


----------



## Scrafty (Mar 7, 2020)

5 are my fav but i might try out 10


----------



## creamyy (Mar 7, 2020)

possibly 11 or 10. i don't want to change up my eyes at all once i pick which one i'll go with


----------



## sierra (Mar 7, 2020)

I’ve been saying 11 since New Horizons got announced. I feel like the slight downturn doe eyes resembles my actual eyes. 
They are suddenly getting so popular!


----------



## Fayde (Mar 7, 2020)

I've been wanting to try out 10 since it's new, but knowing me, I'll probably end up sticking with 11 since it's what I've been using since ACNL.

Also, I can't stop seeing 10 as turnips now (⁄ ⁄^⁄ᗨ⁄^⁄ ⁄)


----------



## Shishi-Oh (Mar 7, 2020)

Currently torn between 1 and 11, although I'm leaning more towards 11 for now. It ultimately depends on what looks best with the other facial features that I want to use.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Mar 7, 2020)

I'm not sure. I made a character with one of the online character generators (my avatar) but I'm not sure if I'll make my character look like that or not. I think I'll just have to play with the options to see what I like. I never make characters that look like me, so it gives me more freedom to do whatever I want.


----------



## pinkfawn (Mar 7, 2020)

I'm stuck between 1, 10 and 11 with a partial lean on 11.


----------



## jiojiop (Mar 7, 2020)

moo-kun said:


> I normally go for 13! But depending if they add new styles, I can always try them and also 4a, 6b ooo and 12b looks cool!
> So I might just stick with my useally eyes... Depends what mood I'm in haha (◍︎ ?꒳` ◍︎)b



I actually thought of you when I got to placing and labeling 13 haha, "this one's for moo!"


----------



## Bluebellie (Mar 7, 2020)

Just wondering, Is that really what the eyes are called?

 (Change the eyelid fold to mini eyebrows!)


----------



## jiojiop (Mar 7, 2020)

Bluebellie said:


> Just wondering, Is that really what the eyes are called?
> 
> (Change the eyelid fold to mini eyebrows!)



Yes, my word is canon! =p


----------



## Nooblord (Mar 7, 2020)

2 with the eyebrows, I never use guides and I answer the questions honestly and I?ve always ended up with that look, and I?ve always liked it. But I really like 7 too...

I?ll probably go with the eyebrows because the emotions are so much more expressive with eyebrows.


----------



## Alicia (Mar 7, 2020)

I'm going to be using 3, the one with eyelashes up. My favorite eyes were always 1 before, but 3 has become my new favorite.


----------



## Fey (Mar 7, 2020)

I?m really surprised 13 is getting so few votes?I was always under the impression they were close to being the most popular!


----------



## Halloqueen (Mar 7, 2020)

I intend to make more than one character if it's not a hassle to do so, so I'd use different eyes for different characters, but I'm partial to #4 and #12 for my "main" character. It has always kind of bugged me a little that your character's looking off to the side with most of the eye options, so I like #4 and #12 for looking straight ahead. I'm more partial to the #12 with the eyelashes since it's new, but I'll have to see how it looks in-game on the character model before I know for sure whether it's what I want for the long haul.


----------



## pichupal (Mar 7, 2020)

I'm gonna try out 2, 6, 7 and 11, but I'll probably change it up a bit until I get all the hairstyles and settle on something I like.


----------



## plantlover (Mar 8, 2020)

Always 5! I love those tired eyes!


----------



## Harbour (Mar 8, 2020)

i chose 1, but if i choose to switch things around, the closest i'd get to is 11. 
i'm very surprised that 10 is so popular. would've thought it would be 1 or 6.


----------



## Coach (Mar 8, 2020)

I'll try out 2 and 13! Pacman eyes seem cool.


----------



## Maiana (Mar 8, 2020)

I chose 1, but I might go with 9 depending on which looks better on my character!


----------



## namiieco (Mar 8, 2020)

100% turnips they look so adorable


----------



## Fruitcup (Mar 8, 2020)

12 Eggy Eyes!
I saw the eggy eyes on one of the clips out there and thought it looked soo cute, I never considered them before because I always play as a girl, I wonder what the ones with eyelashes will look like; I can't wait to try on all the eyes!


----------



## ctar17 (Mar 8, 2020)

13 were my first ever eyes way back in CF!  The girl with the pink hair and the daisy shirt.  Wow that feels like so long ago


----------



## Azrael (Mar 8, 2020)

10 is super cute! But I do also like the classic look of 1.


----------



## meo (Mar 8, 2020)

Not sure. I gotta mess around with it in the customization screen to decide. XD So glad we get that now though and not the talking prompts.


----------



## fink (Mar 8, 2020)

I’ll be picking 10 but switch to 6 when the “vacation juice” hits me lol


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 8, 2020)

10 is the cutest imo. I love the shape and the extra lashes!


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Mar 8, 2020)

it will either be 10 or 1, depending on which one i think looks better on my character


----------



## RainbowGrace (Mar 8, 2020)

I was thinking one or nine -- I'm somehow surprised that ten are so popular? but I also really like them so I guess that makes sense! I don't plan to change as I plan, but... these things do happen!


----------



## Mothership (Mar 8, 2020)

Female 1 or 10 for me


----------



## Xme (Mar 8, 2020)

13 with lashes! They remind me of my GameCube girl... catching red snappers all day long.


----------



## FaerieRose (Mar 8, 2020)

I plan on using the w/eyelashes version of either 1, 10, or 11. I'm not quite sure which yet.


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 8, 2020)

I'm going with 3! Those eyes are super cute and I'd love to have them for my character again  They were a favorite in New Leaf


----------



## maple22 (Mar 8, 2020)

I think I?m too used to #1 to use anything else, but #10 is awfully cute.


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 9, 2020)

Totally _not_ my partner's villager. 

"Why are those eyes not as popular?? They are missing out."


----------



## screechfox (Mar 13, 2020)

Probably 6 with eyelashes, because I have fairly drowsy-looking eyes in real life, and I like playing as myself. But 10 and 13 are tempting as well because they're just adorable.


----------



## Sloom Lagoon (Mar 13, 2020)

I'm probably going to go for 1 or 10! 1 has be my go-to since the start, but after mocking up a few character designs, I think 10 will look best with the new round nose!


----------



## Shawna (Mar 13, 2020)

Female 1


----------



## Zura (Mar 13, 2020)

As an avid anime watcher myself I'd say that 8, 9 and 13 are the actual anime eyes.


----------



## r a t (Mar 13, 2020)

6 is underrated!!


----------



## kayleee (Mar 13, 2020)

I usually always go for 7. The good ol side-eye 

But I might change it up this time since there are new eyes to choose from. We shall see


----------



## sleepydreepy (Mar 13, 2020)

In New Leaf I answered honestly to the questions Rover asked at the beginning of the game and got 1 with eyelashes, so I've always stuck with those (in NL and Pocket Camp). I think I want to change it up in New Horizons though. I use to really want 7 with eyelashes, but now I am seriously considering 3 with the bottom eyelashes. Once I choose eyes I don't think I would want to change them (even if its possible).


----------



## tillyxbird (Mar 13, 2020)

In new leaf I was almost always wearing the funny glasses so ...idk


----------



## OLoveLy (Mar 13, 2020)

I like the n°5 but the n°6 is cute too ! ( ' v ' )


----------



## Nodokana (Mar 13, 2020)

It is between 1 and 10 for me.


----------



## O w O (Mar 13, 2020)

I really wanna see how 12 with lashes looks but I'll probably go with 10 or 9 if they're too weird.


----------



## cosmylk (Mar 13, 2020)

I think I'll try out the sleepy eyes, they are pretty cute.


----------



## moonbunny (Mar 13, 2020)

11 for me, they're my favourite.


----------



## Cheybunny (Mar 13, 2020)

13!


----------



## tywashere (Mar 13, 2020)

I'm going with the Lenny eyes because they're similar to my irl eyes and for the memes.


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Mar 15, 2020)

6 8 or 10
I want to be cute but not over the top like NL


----------



## LillyKay (Mar 15, 2020)

Number 1 and 10 but also likely to try out 13 to just see how my character looks. Once I am happy with one, I will stick with it for the long term.


----------



## goro (Mar 15, 2020)

used 5 ever since i was a kid, still gonna use them


----------



## Treebrize666 (Jul 15, 2022)

Im going with 7 ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 15, 2022)

I love 1 and 11. 12 is a close third. I guess you could say I prefer the square-shaped eyes.


----------



## ladyphantomofmusic (Jul 16, 2022)

Always 13, in every game. I don't like how any of the other eyes look to every other direction, or if they aren't looking sleepy or alarmed. At least with 13 it feels like they are looking forward and not fixed on a certain emotion.


----------



## Moritz (Jul 16, 2022)

11 is the only real choice here


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jul 16, 2022)

1 and 9 are the ones I use for for my profiles. I don't like the newer eyes and I don't think I will ever use any other eyes. 1 and 9 are the ones I only use in any AC game. They look best.


----------



## QueenCobra (Jul 16, 2022)

My favorites are the square or innocent eyes. The rest look fun to play around with, though.


----------



## S.J. (Oct 3, 2022)

On my first island, I went with 1, but on my second island I've gone with 10, the turnip eyes! Interestingly, they seem to be the two most popular styles.


----------



## Moonlight. (Oct 4, 2022)

5 and 6 are the only ones i really use. i love the sleepy eye designs and have used them since the original game, they just have a peaceful vibe to me


----------



## Akeath (Oct 4, 2022)

This play through I've got 13, the bead eyes, just to try something different. I've now had them several months and  I love the sparkle on them as well as how much color they've got. I think they look really friendly and cute, and just a touch doll-like. I especially like how they go with the curvy line mouth. In prior games I always did 1 or 10, but I don't see going back to those now that I've done 13. It's one of the very few things I never change about my appearance.


----------



## kyle on saturn (Oct 5, 2022)

i have been obsessed with 3 as of late, especially with the eyelashes on the bottom, it just fits the kind of vibe i want my villagers to have


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Oct 5, 2022)

I've always gone with the "lidded eyes" (5) in all the Animal Crossing games. They're the ones I vibe the most with, basically.


----------



## KittenNoir (Oct 6, 2022)

I use number 1 with the eyelashes for my eyes this style helps show my massive doe eyes I have in real life haha


----------



## Foreverfox (Oct 6, 2022)

I use #10, turnip eyes - it resonated with me as the closest to my eyes, and I like how they look in-game.


----------

